# Getting a notification of a trojan on every page I'm going to.



## The Red (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't know if this belongs here but my antivirus is telling me that there's some zenbox Trojan shit on here. It's been on literally every page I've been to. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

it happens sometimes, what browser are oyu using its usually the browser do you have adblocker as well?


----------



## The Red (Sep 9, 2013)

This is what I'm getting. "zenbox Detected: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Generic 9/9/2013 1:28:53 PM https://www.rollitup.org/maps/assets/kayako/zenbox.php// "


----------



## The Red (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> it happens sometimes, what browser are oyu using its usually the browser do you have adblocker as well?


I use IE 10. I know, I'm a bitch for that haha. and no I don't have adblocker


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

The Red said:


> I use IE 10. I know, I'm a bitch for that haha. and no I don't have adblocker


thats your problem than, run your antivirus clean up your computer get firefox and adblocker plus no problems


----------



## The Red (Sep 9, 2013)

Alright thanks, but what is my antivirus telling me about when I'm going from page to page?


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

The Red said:


> Alright thanks, but what is my antivirus telling me about when I'm going from page to page?


i dunno what to tellyou youre the only person expierencing it so far


----------



## The Red (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dunno what to tellyou youre the only person expierencing it so far


Alright, I use Kaspersky and I haven't experienced it with any other websites. Just telling you so you guys know in case other people start getting this.


----------



## Commander Strax (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds Polish


----------



## bouncin (Sep 29, 2013)

The Red said:


> Alright, I use Kaspersky and I haven't experienced it with any other websites. Just telling you so you guys know in case other people start getting this.


I get the same notification in ie from Kaspersky and only on rollitup


----------



## Adjorr (Sep 29, 2013)

I get occasional trojan url blocked messages as well from my avast anti virus while browsing the site, ive mostly ignored it couldn't tell you whose posts or images make it happen


----------

